# It's not BBSP Wildlife or Fishing but...



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

I did enjoy stalking and photographing these two legged creatures.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Some nice work there sir.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Whoa! I wondered what you'd been up to. Great photos!


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Ray, your portrait skills are just excellent. You seem to be doing more of that kind of stuff lately. Tell me, you DO still take a pic of a fish once in a while don'tcha?


----------



## WBHB (May 26, 2004)

Ray, tell us how the "erotic" photo shoot went.


----------



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

*2 legged*

Portraits are very hard for me. There is so much to look for. Position, hair, etc. Really nice photos.
SH


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

*you captured a soul with something tragic in her eyes...*

Sorry but this little one's eyes have haunted me and I couldn't help but write.










*Innocence Gone*

She doesn't smile,
wasn't allowed to. Instead
she thinks of the saddest event,
perhaps a favoured pet's death
or a grandparent's passing. I
see it in her eyes, in the way
her mouth near-trembles
a lost look on her face
as if she has seen death
and understands 
there is no mystery left.


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

*Poem*



Koru said:


> Sorry but this little one's eyes have haunted me and I couldn't help but write.
> 
> *Innocence Gone*
> 
> ...


Nicely said Koru...I do hope, however, that her look is not nearly so deep and profound, but one of innocent reflections. In either case...well said and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Thanks for looking and commenting everyone.



WBHB said:


> Ray, tell us how the "erotic" photo shoot went.


 Now, now David...I done told you that I had to turn it down, especially after Sheryl saw the request on my website email! :spineyes:	



Koru said:


> Sorry but this little one's eyes have haunted me and I couldn't help but write.
> 
> *Innocence Gone*
> 
> ...


 Wow Karen, awesome words to go with that photo but fortunately she wants to be an actress and knows how to flaunt those woeful but beautiful eyes. Do you mind if I pass this one along to her parents and post it on my site? Many thanks.


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

Very nice work Mr. Dolphin........LOL


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Go for your life Ray. Actress or not, those are the words that were prompted by her eyes. I'd love to see her pose in some other way, just to see if other words come forth. 

Thanks Seawings.


----------

